# Give up on GSDs?



## SparkleBacon (Jul 6, 2020)

I thought GSDs would be a good fit for us---my background is collies and that's the size/energy level/intelligence/grooming I'm accustomed to, but I experienced too many health issues with the breed, and also since I'm a woman living alone with a 12 year old daughter I really liked the idea of a protective dog (my second choice is Golden Retriever---not exactly a watch dog!).

Now that I've done my research and tried to find breeders, I'm worried that this may not be the breed for us if health is my top concern, given that I only planned to walk the dog and toss the ball around the backyard. My research seems to be saying there are two choices---show dogs with health issues or working dogs with high energy/drive that need a LOT more exercise than my collies ever did. I found this article German Shepherds: What's Good About 'Em, What's Bad About 'Em which can be summarized "good luck if you just want a pet companion GSD".

Should I give up and start researching Goldens instead? Thanks in advance.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

GSD can make a great family pet but will need more than a walk and fetch. They need to be involved with a job that exercises the brain. As family pet that does not have a real job training takes the place of a job. If your lifestyle will not include working the dog then I would say you are correct a GSD would not be a good fit. When most people mention protection they talk about a big barker, even with a GSD they must be trained for personal protection to actually defend and attack. Read about IPO / SCH training, they have three main components, obedience, tracking and person protection.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

That article is terrible. Showlines and working lines all have the same issues. German shepherds aren’t the healthiest breed around, but they are far from the worst. You can pm me if you want me to talk about the differences. I’m not going to do it here because that just turns into a war of words. There’s a million and one breeds that can do what you want, including German shepherds.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

A lot of dogs including goldens often need more than a casual walk and a couple passes of fetch to be happy and content. Goldens are also a breed with a high number of health concerns, primarily many difference types of cancer.

If you’re willing to do a bit more with your dog and do some research you can definitely find a good healthy showline to fit into your home.

There’s a huge misconception that the GSD “Sloped back” causes hip issues. However except in more extreme examples they don’t look like that normally. That sloped back is only when they’re specifically posed to get than angulation. There are health issues in all breeds and mixed breeds that’s why it’s important to try to find breeders reducing that incidence in their lines.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

SparkleBacon said:


> I thought GSDs would be a good fit for us---my background is collies and that's the size/energy level/intelligence/grooming I'm accustomed to, but I experienced too many health issues with the breed, and also since I'm a woman living alone with a 12 year old daughter I really liked the idea of a protective dog (my second choice is Golden Retriever---not exactly a watch dog!).
> 
> Now that I've done my research and tried to find breeders, I'm worried that this may not be the breed for us if health is my top concern, given that I only planned to walk the dog and toss the ball around the backyard. My research seems to be saying there are two choices---show dogs with health issues or working dogs with high energy/drive that need a LOT more exercise than my collies ever did. I found this article German Shepherds: What's Good About 'Em, What's Bad About 'Em which can be summarized "good luck if you just want a pet companion GSD".
> 
> Should I give up and start researching Goldens instead? Thanks in advance.


My experience with German Shepherds is that they are all in all a very healthy breed. When you consider that German Shepherds have been 2nd or 3rd in popularity on the AKC lists for literally decades, with that many German Shepherds out there, it only follows that you will hear more about this breed, the good, the bad, the ugly.

A nice biddable workingline bitch or an energetic showline may be just what you are looking for. I would definitely explore those breeders before making any decisions. Goldens are nice too but definitely different from GSDs.


----------



## SparkleBacon (Jul 6, 2020)

drparker151 said:


> GSD can make a great family pet but will need more than a walk and fetch. They need to be involved with a job that exercises the brain. As family pet that does not have a real job training takes the place of a job. If your lifestyle will not include working the dog then I would say you are correct a GSD would not be a good fit. When most people mention protection they talk about a big barker, even with a GSD they must be trained for personal protection to actually defend and attack. Read about IPO / SCH training, they have three main components, obedience, tracking and person protection.


Sounds like GSDs need more than collies do then. None of my 3 needed more than that; they were couch potatoes. Thanks for the word of caution.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Show lines do NOT have more health issues than working line. I don't know where this myth keeps popping up from but it is not true. The breed has the same health issues. Find a good breeder that tests their breeding stock. 

As a side note, both of my male collies would take a chunk out of someone for me. Looks are deceiving.


----------



## SparkleBacon (Jul 6, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> Show lines do NOT have more health issues than working line. I don't know where this myth keeps popping up from but it is not true. The breed has the same health issues. Find a good breeder that tests their breeding stock.
> 
> As a side note, both of my male collies would take a chunk out of someone for me. Looks are deceiving.


Haha, I agree, collies aren't the cream puffs TV would have you believe! I think what I keep reading is that show standards have distorted the shape of the breed (the back), and ignored temperament to achieve a particular look. No idea if that's true, but the research I kept coming across said "if you care about health more than looks, go for a working dog".


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Depends on the breeding.
I got a dog who has every health problem he could have, and another who is very healthy.
If you do your homework, you can find what you want. But finding a good GSD is a hunt, thats’s for sure, because it’s not only health, but temperament, that you need to be careful of.
I agree with the others, at least for the first few years, a GSD will require much more than fetch and a walk. Also, lots of training and supervision. These are energetic, intelligent animals who need physical and mental stimulation, otherwise, they will come up with ways to drain that energy that you won’t necessarily like.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

This year is an extreme anomaly (thanks, Covid....), because the answer to your question isn't going to be found on a forum (or in articles, even the good ones). 

You need to spend time around different types of GSD, and then you'll not only have a good understanding of whether or not the breed is suitable, but also which kind you prefer.

It's impossible to grasp the diversity within this breed until you've spend time around the full spectrum of types of dogs.

As things begin opening up, as you safely can, gooooo meeeeeeet dooooooooooooooogs. All different kinds.


----------



## SparkleBacon (Jul 6, 2020)

WIBackpacker said:


> This year is an extreme anomaly (thanks, Covid....), because the answer to your question isn't going to be found on a forum (or in articles, even the good ones).
> 
> You need to spend time around different types of GSD, and then you'll not only have a good understanding of whether or not the breed is suitable, but also which kind you prefer.
> 
> ...


Yeah, you're telling me! My first thought was "go to a dog show"...and then "oops, that ain't happening for awhile!" I wonder how people are doing, trying to socialize their new pups right now. Our dog parks only just reopened.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Why don't you stick with Collies or an English Shepherd? They have a great off button


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

@SparkleBacon why not reach out to some rescues? Then you have the option of seeing exactly the dog you are getting without the nutty puppy phase. You could also look around at breeders who are seeking retirement homes for breeding stock, placing dogs that have been returned or rehoming wash outs. 
I personally think that any well bred GSD can be a great fit for most homes but since pups do require a lot of input, a mature dog might be the right choice for you.


----------



## SparkleBacon (Jul 6, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> @SparkleBacon why not reach out to some rescues? Then you have the option of seeing exactly the dog you are getting without the nutty puppy phase. You could also look around at breeders who are seeking retirement homes for breeding stock, placing dogs that have been returned or rehoming wash outs.
> I personally think that any well bred GSD can be a great fit for most homes but since pups do require a lot of input, a mature dog might be the right choice for you.


I LOVE the nutty puppy phase. I got my last dog at 5.5 months and I have always regretted even missing that tiny few months at the beginning. I keep crappy Ikea furniture around here for a reason, haha. No, my concern is making sure I can meet the exercise needs long term.


----------



## SparkleBacon (Jul 6, 2020)

wolfy dog said:


> Why don't you stick with Collies or an English Shepherd? They have a great off button


I could look into English Shepherds, though given how hard it is to find even common dogs like GSDs and GRs I don't know how realistic that's going to be. As I said, too many health issues for me to dare with another collie.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> @SparkleBacon why not reach out to some rescues? Then you have the option of seeing exactly the dog you are getting without the nutty puppy phase. You could also look around at breeders who are seeking retirement homes for breeding stock, placing dogs that have been returned or rehoming wash outs.
> I personally think that any well bred GSD can be a great fit for most homes but since pups do require a lot of input, a mature dog might be the right choice for you.


Very true. How could I have not thought of that?


SparkleBacon said:


> I could look into English Shepherds, though given how hard it is to find even common dogs like GSDs and GRs I don't know how realistic that's going to be. As I said, too many health issues for me to dare with another collie.


There are several breeders in the NW.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

German shepherds require a lot of exercise. I would guess much more than a collie.


----------



## SparkleBacon (Jul 6, 2020)

crittersitter said:


> German shepherds require a lot of exercise. I would guess much more than a collie.


I really appreciate this. I wonder if it's worth contacting a good local breeder just to be sure; maybe a show line dog would be a little more chill.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

SparkleBacon said:


> I really appreciate this. I wonder if it's worth contacting a good local breeder just to be sure; maybe a show line dog would be a little more chill.


My American Show lines has NO off button. She is much more hyper than my West German Working lines. All GSDs are very active unless they are very old.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Do your research. Get references. Choose a breeder you trust. Be honest about what you want in a dog. Let them guide you.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I have a white shepherd who is basically the equivalent of american showline. His breeder shows conformation & a lot of other things.

He is the most biddable dog in the workd, really wants to please, not pushy or tenacious like I have known some working lines to be.

However, he is freaky smart, full of energy and life, loves to train, and I am not sure he would be a pleasure to live with on the exercise/ mental stimulation plan you described.

GSDs will entertain themselves if you don't utilize them, and you probably won't like how.

My lab is super content with just anything the day brings. He will go all day or sleep all day. He does not seem to need that mental challenge. +


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

This discussion may help:








Daily & weekly routines - please share


Good morning, what does life with your dog(s) look like? Do you have one or more dogs? Do you train/ walk/ play together? Separately? What does your day look like? And your week? Anything that you do that is a lifesaver or makes a huge difference in your relationship with your companions? :)




www.germanshepherds.com




I asked because I was not sure if Juno was getting enough exercise.

Here is another interesting thread:








Give your dog a Job!


This idea started on another thread but I thought it would be an interesting topic for discussion. Every day we come to this board and without fail there are posts about misbehaving pooches. Often asking for advice as to how to deal with "desctructive" behaviors, aggression, separation...




www.germanshepherds.com




Some of the entries are a bit older, but I found it quite useful to help me understand the breed.

I have a chill hound inside the house (reactive with other dogs) and a working line GSD puppy (7 months; no health issues so far). She is crazy at moments (when we stepped out onto the porch and the weed guy was standing there; zoomies around the house etc.) but she can be quite relaxed as well. That being said she gets a lot of work, tricks, heeling, fetch, find it (all part of our routine), obedience class, tug toy, the river, the pet store. I want to add more activities. She follows me around from room to room, looking at me, waiting for me to engage, which is endearing and annoying all at once.

One day, I am going to measure the time I spend with my dogs on a stopwatch LOL

I called about 7 or 8 breeders before I found Juno. Some gave me hard no right away because of my reactive hound and for other reasons. Then I finally found my breeder. I drove 90 minutes to meet her and the puppy. The puppy and the hound also met. It was a neutral meeting, but the breeder said it was good enough.

The breeder helped me pick her out: I had said a medium energy dog, very obedient, and that is exactly what she is. She is not perfect by any means, but she is a lot more laid back than what I expected. To be honest, I was expecting a Tasmanian devil. Her relaxed demeanour could in part be how I raised her. I would not describe her as "hyper" but she does not have an offswitch, except for in the crate, and she's learned to go in herself when she wants to chill. She is relatively friendly with strangers, barks at other dogs and people who look at the house for too long. For me, personally, her intelligence makes up for any excess energy. She is very easy to train, which means she is easy to tire out. She can keep going all day long.


----------



## Amshru (Aug 7, 2015)

I actually get quite annoyed about people thinking that Border Collies are couch potatoes. Real Border Collies are working dogs and will go crazy if not given an outlet for their needs. (I know, I lost a favourite couch by leaving a Border Collie alone for an hour!) They need exercise. My last Border Collie was a private rescue when the advertising exec who'd thought she'd be a good running accessory realised that the dog had no bond with her. In the right environment and with LOTS of exercise, she turned into a beautiful dog who lived with us until she was 18, but she was never a softer option than GSDs.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Amshru said:


> I actually get quite annoyed about people thinking that Border Collies are couch potatoes. Real Border Collies are working dogs and will go crazy if not given an outlet for their needs. (I know, I lost a favourite couch by leaving a Border Collie alone for an hour!) They need exercise. My last Border Collie was a private rescue when the advertising exec who'd thought she'd be a good running accessory realised that the dog had no bond with her. In the right environment and with LOTS of exercise, she turned into a beautiful dog who lived with us until she was 18, but she was never a softer option than GSDs.
> 
> View attachment 560986


I agree with you. But “collie” is quite different from “border collie.” Are you thinking people in this thread are confusing the two? Because I don’t think that’s happening at all. Border collies are crazy smart and crazy high energy. They are truly not suited to a pet home, one of the few breeds I feel that way about.


----------



## Amshru (Aug 7, 2015)

Pytheis said:


> I agree with you. But “collie” is quite different from “border collie.” Are you thinking people in this thread are confusing the two? Because I don’t think that’s happening at all. Border collies are crazy smart and crazy high energy. They are truly not suited to a pet home, one of the few breeds I feel that way about.


Ah sorry, might be a transatlantic glitch. Here when we talk about collies, they're always borders. What kind of collies do you have?


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Amshru said:


> Ah sorry, might be a transatlantic glitch. Here when we talk about collies, they're always borders. What kind of collies do you have?


Rough collies as well as smooth collies, but they’re just called “collies.” Here is a link.









Collie Dog Breed Information


Right breed for you? Collie information including personality, history, grooming, pictures, videos, and the AKC breed standard.




www.akc.org


----------



## Amshru (Aug 7, 2015)

Pytheis said:


> Rough collies as well as smooth collies, but they’re just called “collies.” Here is a link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this, it's really interesting. I live in Scotland, in the Southern Uplands, which is both on the Border and real sheep herding country, so most of the dogs are Border Collies like Maggie, whose photo I uploaded. I also had Shadow, a smooth coated Border Collie (attached). They were both amazing pets and amazingly active. Both lived to 18 and had very active lives. I'm not sure how they would fit with AKC Breed Standard though


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Instead of giving up on GSDs, why not just give up on puppies? It's okay to say that you're not at a time in your life when a puppy is the right choice! In fact, in my rescue work, I say that to people all the time! 

I love the breed, but I don't even like _fostering _puppies temporarily, much less living with them long-term! They're exhausting. Even adolescents wear me out when I'm also working full time. They do grow up and get easier, but it can be 2-3 rough years.

However...that doesn't mean I don't love the breed...I just don't love puppies. I'm all about nice adult dogs and _especially _older dogs!!! I will choose to foster a middle-aged or senior GSD *ANY* day over a puppy, because I enjoy them a lot more.

For someone new to GSDs who just wants a lovely companion to enjoy as a family pet, not an exercise buddy or a training hobby that eats up every weekend, my advice is always to get an adult that's at least 5-6 years old (or even 7+). Choose a nice dog with house-manners and basic OB already, and you'll end up with a turn-key companion! They'll enjoy a long walk or hike, and playing fetch, without needing to train for a half marathon. 

I've placed more dogs like that in rescue than I can even remember. Many of them lost their homes through no fault of their own -- humans hit with loss of job, housing, marriage, health, etc. They made fabulous, easy companions without the craziness of puppyhood and adolescence. Their adopters end up falling in love with the breed because they see the best part of it. 

You find dogs like that EITHER from a good breed rescue that keeps them in foster homes and knows the dogs they adopt out well OR from a good breeder looking for a retirement home for a dog they no longer wish to breed.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

crittersitter said:


> German shepherds require a lot of exercise. I would guess much more than a collie.


Not true. Collies have a high exercise need and can jump and sail over a fence. They can climb as well. Both rough collies and smooth collies need work and training. It’s also very difficult to find a collie breeder. They are about as rare as English Shepherds.

.


----------



## SparkleBacon (Jul 6, 2020)

LuvShepherds said:


> Not true. Collies have a high exercise need and can jump and sail over a fence. They can climb as well. Both rough collies and smooth collies need work and training. It’s also very difficult to find a collie breeder. They are about as rare as English Shepherds.
> 
> .


I've had 3 as an adult and 2 family dogs growing up. They all did fine with normal levels of exercise that any similarly sized dog would need, and they really were all chill after a good walk (I always had a big yard too, not implying they are apartment dogs or anything). But yes, finding a reputable collie breeder is really difficult.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

LuvShepherds said:


> Not true. Collies have a high exercise need and can jump and sail over a fence. They can climb as well. Both rough collies and smooth collies need work and training. It’s also very difficult to find a collie breeder. They are about as rare as English Shepherds.
> .



Sooooo hard to find a good breeder. I wish I could find the people who bred my first collie. They were actually using theirs for herding on the farm. She was gorgeous and was amazing. Just an ad in the newspaper back in the early 90s before internet.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Sooooo hard to find a good breeder. I wish I could find the people who bred my first collie. They were actually using theirs for herding on the farm. She was gorgeous and was amazing. Just an ad in the newspaper back in the early 90s before internet.


If I could find one today with all the health tests done, good temperament, and well bred, I would buy it tomorrow and I’m not even in the market for a dog. I chased people down with a rough collie for the name of their breeder. The dog was 12 and the breeder has retired.


----------



## Tikkie (Apr 10, 2020)

I mean, I have a very serious working line dog and he could care less about exercise. If it was up to him, he'd be living his life on the couch and sleep all day, every day. 

Drive is not the same as energy. You can have high drive dogs with low energy and low drive dogs with high energy.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

LuvShepherds said:


> If I could find one today with all the health tests done, good temperament, and well bred, I would buy it tomorrow and I’m not even in the market for a dog. I chased people down with a rough collie for the name of their breeder. The dog was 12 and the breeder has retired.


Ability Stock dogs in Ponca City, Oklahoma has smooth collies that can do it all. She’s a herding judge in different organizations, and a herding instructor. Occasionally she’s had a rough. I’d get a collie from her in a heartbeat.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> Ability Stock dogs in Ponca City, Oklahoma has smooth collies that can do it all. She’s a herding judge in different organizations, and a herding instructor. Occasionally she’s had a rough. I’d get a collie from her in a heartbeat.


Smooth? I was looking at Rough because I heard they are not as active as smooth. That is so far. I can’t find anyone near me. I’m going to check out her site, though.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

LuvShepherds said:


> Smooth? I was looking at Rough because I heard they are not as active as smooth. That is so far. I can’t find anyone near me. I’m going to check out her site, though.


Lol, I’m a groomer, so I go for less coat not more. I love the smooth collie personality. 

I’ve known her for about 35 years, and she uses the kennel name Ability for a reason. Her dogs just happen to be really nice conformation dogs as well. The people that buy her dogs generally do things with them. Herding, of course, as well as rally, obedience and conformation. If she weren’t so far away from me, I’d take Scarlet for herding lessons.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> Lol, I’m a groomer, so I go for less coat not more. I love the smooth collie personality.
> 
> I’ve known her for about 35 years, and she uses the kennel name Ability for a reason. Her dogs just happen to be really nice conformation dogs as well. The people that buy her dogs generally do things with them. Herding, of course, as well as rally, obedience and conformation. If she weren’t so far away from me, I’d take Scarlet for herding lessons.


They are really nice dogs but the BCs are mixed up in the late with the collies. I got confused. The puppies look like collies. The adult dogs on the page that I assumed were going to be the parents, look like BCs.




__





Ability Stock Dogs - Breeding and Training


Linda Holloway, owner of Ability Stockdogs, has trained many different breeds of herding dogs and been very successful at bringing out their inner abilities.



abilitystockdogs.com


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

LuvShepherds said:


> They are really nice dogs but the BCs are mixed up in the late with the collies. I got confused. The puppies look like collies. The adult dogs on the page that I assumed were going to be the parents, look like BCs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The puppies are collies. I have no clue what collie adults she has other than Bones. If you are interested in talking collies with her, I’d give her a call.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> The puppies are collies. I have no clue what collie adults she has other than Bones. If you are interested in talking collies with her, I’d give her a call.


I might but it’s too far to drive and meet her or the dogs.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

LuvShepherds said:


> I might but it’s too far to drive and meet her or the dogs.


She has another collie breeder friend that is in Colorado. Same stuff that Linda does. Lots of performance titles. Herding. Conformation. “Wild Wind Collies”. She also has roughs.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> She has another collie breeder friend that is in Colorado. Same stuff that Linda does. Lots of performance titles. Herding. Conformation. “Wild Wind Collies”. She also has roughs.


Thank you.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> Thank you.


Do it!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Do it!


Thinking thinking...patience. I don’t have your dog gathering drive.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

OMG, look at the all white with a tri head





Wild Wind | Wildwindcollies | United States


Wild Wind Collies, Shelley Bergstraser, smooth and rough collie breeder located in Colorado Springs Colorado wildwindcollies.org




www.wildwindcollies.org


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> OMG, look at the all white with a tri head
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's got your name on it.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> It's got your name on it.


That is a past champion. They have a litter of Smooths born on July 4.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> That is a past champion. They have a litter of Smooths born on July 4.


Are you feeling the urge?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Stop giving me puppy fever!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> Stop giving me puppy fever!


She is a puppy enabler. if you listen to her, you will have a puppy on order.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

LuvShepherds said:


> She is a puppy enabler. if you listen to her, you will have a puppy on order.


Well, I have my Cardigan puppy plan in the works for next year. Somehow I’ve been charmed by them.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Listen! Someone needs to get a puppy darn it. I have to wait and I will need to live vicariously through someone!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> Well, I have my Cardigan puppy plan in the works for next year. Somehow I’ve been charmed by them.


What is a Cardigan? So you do have puppy fever.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

LuvShepherds said:


> What is a Cardigan? So you do have puppy fever.


Cardigan Welsh Corgi (not the tail-less Pembroke). Though if I had the money right now, I’d see about getting a puppy born to Scarlet’s half sister. They are 5 days old. I love the dam of this litter! Who knows what I’ll actually end up getting!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> Cardigan Welsh Corgi (not the tail-less Pembroke). Though if I had the money right now, I’d see about getting a puppy born to Scarlet’s half sister. They are 5 days old. I love the dam of this litter! Who knows what I’ll actually end up getting!


You should get one of each. Do you have Corgi experience? A former friend who retired and stopped communicating got two Corgis. She had a lot of trouble training them but I don’t know her dog background. Two of my GSD friends adopted Corgis and didn’t have trouble but said they are very different from GSDs.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

LuvShepherds said:


> You should get one of each. Do you have Corgi experience? A former friend who retired and stopped communicating got two Corgis. She had a lot of trouble training them but I don’t know her dog background. Two of my GSD friends adopted Corgis and didn’t have trouble but said they are very different from GSDs.


Cardigans and Pembrokes are different. I’ve been around both. My current handler breeds and shows Cardigans. My old handler breeds and shows Pembrokes. And they’ve all shown GSDs. I’ve groomed dogs for over 40 years, so I’ve dealt with many many breeds. While Pems are certainly cute, as a rule they are too bratty for me. I much prefer the Cardis. The ones I know are easier to deal with and are a bit silly.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> Cardigans and Pembrokes are different. I’ve been around both. My current handler breeds and shows Cardigans. My old handler breeds and shows Pembrokes. And they’ve all shown GSDs. I’ve groomed dogs for over 40 years, so I’ve dealt with many many breeds. While Pems are certainly cute, as a rule they are too bratty for me. I much prefer the Cardis. The ones I know are easier to deal with and are a bit silly.


I thought with your grooming experience you must know the breeds, but I was also curious. I didn’t know the difference.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> Listen! Someone needs to get a puppy darn it. I have to wait and I will need to live vicariously through someone!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

@David Winners he is going to be so much fun for you! Don't worry I have been stalking your posts about him, lol. You are a lucky man.
I really, really want a puppy.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> @David Winners he is going to be so much fun for you! Don't worry I have been stalking your posts about him, lol. You are a lucky man.
> I really, really want a puppy.


He is a freaking blast!

I've been waiting 9 years for this dog and so far he's exceeding my expectations.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

David Winners said:


> He is a freaking blast!
> 
> I've been waiting 9 years for this dog and so far he's exceeding my expectations.


It takes a lot of patience to get the right dog. I cannot tell you how happy I am for you, and I cannot wait to see what that little cutie will do. 
I decided that I am probably stuck until Shadow goes, see if I stick to that. But she's a good girl and I owe her at least peace in her own home.
In the meantime I will be watching your little man.


----------

